# 2013 Cruze aftermarket radio issues



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How many speakers do you have? The normal 6, or the premium package 9?


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> How many speakers do you have? The normal 6, or the premium package 9?


Hey ChevyGuy if or can you look at my post about the keyless entry! I would like your input on what I should do.


----------



## Happy G (Jan 14, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> How many speakers do you have? The normal 6, or the premium package 9?


It is the normal 6 speaker system.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

You have to modify the speaker wires included with the HRN-RR-GM2. By default they are configured for the Pioneer sound systems. Removing the sealed circuit boards as directed in the installation instructions will solve the audio issue.

Incidentally, unless you really need the CD/DVD capability, might I suggest exchanging the AVH-2550NEX for the DMH-C2550NEX? Same features as the AVH, minus the CD/DVD drive and it is the same modular design used in the Cruze so you can keep your factory look.


----------



## Happy G (Jan 14, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> You have to modify the speaker wires included with the HRN-RR-GM2. By default they are configured for the Pioneer sound systems. Removing the sealed circuit boards as directed in the installation instructions will solve the audio issue.
> 
> Incidentally, unless you really need the CD/DVD capability, might I suggest exchanging the AVH-2550NEX for the DMH-C2550NEX? Same features as the AVH, minus the CD/DVD drive and it is the same modular design used in the Cruze so you can keep your factory look.


Hmm, I don't see it disclosed in the instructions. When you say modify the Speaker wiring do you mean just on the gm2 harness? Or the the factory harness? Just to ensure i read this right i should remove the clip harness from the speakers on the gm2 harness. The two skinny circuit boards with the wrapped transistors, on the speaker side of the gm2 harness that direct solders into the radio? I will have to look into the DMH-C2550NEX. I did not even realize that the radio i purchased had the cd/dvd drive until i had it installed.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Happy G said:


> Hmm, I don't see it disclosed in the instructions. When you say modify the Speaker wiring do you mean just on the gm2 harness? Or the the factory harness? Just to ensure i read this right i should remove the clip harness from the speakers on the gm2 harness. The two skinny circuit boards with the wrapped transistors, on the speaker side of the gm2 harness that direct solders into the radio? I will have to look into the DMH-C2550NEX. I did not even realize that the radio i purchased had the cd/dvd drive until i had it installed.


----------



## Happy G (Jan 14, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> View attachment 285148


Thank you, I must have the version with amp. Thank you so much!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

There aren't 2 different versions of the harness, just one. Same with the installation guide - it covers Cruzes with and without amplifiers. Incidentally, if you would have had the 9 speaker setup your amp would be in the trunk, not the cabin.


----------



## Happy G (Jan 14, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> There aren't 2 different versions of the harness, just one. Same with the installation guide - it covers Cruzes with and without amplifiers. Incidentally, if you would have had the 9 speaker setup your amp would be in the trunk, not the cabin.


Gotcha, I did try that out and it works flawless now. I appreciate it. Thank you


----------

